# Before i chop em down...Final Touch?



## ShownoMercy (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there any final touch before i chop and hang them..? I heard you water them with water mixed with malasis (suger like syrup) ive been just chopping them down 1 at a time and curing but have bout 15 to go..So i ask...anything i can do to them while they are waiting to be cut down? Wheeeee thank you appreciate your ideas and wizzzdumd...:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello ShownoMercy 

Just water.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

you  can  also  start  removeing  the  fan  leafs  so  when  chopchop comes  makes  a little  easier..IMO..ive  been  doing  that  to  my  Ladies  now  for  the  last  week  and  a  half..take  care  and  be safe...



ahhhh...isnt  harvest  time  great:lama:


----------



## ShownoMercy (Oct 5, 2009)

So im just cutting and hanging, then they dry and i put them in jars and open them once a day for a while then vaccuum seal for storage...Everything sound in order? And whats ur preference on hash..Iso hash seems easiest to me..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

:ciao:    Im  gonna  show  ya  *ShownoMercy*..:giggle:


Ya  sound  good  but  i  like  Brown  bag  for  a  couple days...here  hold  this :bong1:  while I  explain....




I  cut my  girls  down  at  the  node  sites  to  give  me  a  hook  for   Hanging,,,which is  done  in  a  closet  at  70f  with  an  asculating  fan for  maybe  3  days  or  four...then  take  and  clip  the  buds  into  brown  bags  i  get  from  food  store..I  just  say  Papper this  time  a  year  i  fill  bags  3  inches  deep  with  buds...i  then  roll  shut  like  lunch  bag  for  kids...then  back  in  closet  at  which  twice  a  day  I  run  my  open  hand  threw  the  buds  to  aid  in  dry...i  do  this  for  a  couple  days...then  into  Jars  and  opened  one  time  a  day  until  I  feel  they  are  ready  for  Long term  storage..which  Make  the  wine  cellar....as  for  Hash..:spit:  Im  trying  *HIE  *ISO oil  right  Now....I  did  try  some  bubble bags  and  will  work  on  those  skills  again  soon...:lama:  


Hope  this  helps...take  care  and  be safe......



Now  give  me  my  :bong1:  Back!!!!!





:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I just clipped these...only thing I didnt do is feed this week. these will hang until the twig is brittle and snaps then into jars


----------



## hottip (Oct 5, 2009)

My clippings look green like 2Dog's, will they turn brown eventually?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes 

The Chlorophyll takes time to break down.

eace:


----------

